# Game 21: Bobcats @ Nets--12.14.05



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Game 21
Charlotte Bobcats @ New Jersey Nets**
Wednesday December 14th, 2005
7:30 PM, EST
TV Coverage: YES
Radio Coverage: WFAN
Nets Record: 9-11


Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td>*Vince Carter*</td><td>*Nenad Krstic*</td><td>*Richard Jefferson*</td><td>*Clifford Robinson*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>14.5</td><td>21.5</td><td>13.0</td><td>19.0</td><td>5.3</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>6.8</td><td>5.5</td><td>5.4</td><td>8.9</td><td>3.2</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>7.0</td><td>3.6</td><td>1.2</td><td>4.1</td><td>1.3</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Jeff McInnis*</td><td>*Marc Jackson*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>6.3</td><td>5.1</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>1.8</td><td>3.0</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>2.2</td><td>1.0</td></table>

<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Brevin Knight*</td><td>*Kareem Rush*</td><td>*Primoz Brezec*</td><td>*Bernard Robinson*</td><td>*Emeka Okafor*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>11.6</td><td>14.8</td><td>9.8</td><td>4.0</td><td>12.9</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.2</td><td>2.8</td><td>5.2</td><td>1.9</td><td>9.8</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>8.7</td><td>1.3</td><td>.6</td><td>.6</td><td>1.3</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Melvin Ely*</td><td>*Keith Bogans*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>9.4</td><td>6.8</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>5.2</td><td>2.2</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>1.1</td><td>1.0</td></table>

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=70% ><tr align=center><td>*Nets*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Bobcats*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 21.5</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Kareem Rush 14.8</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Richard Jefferson 8.9</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Emeka Okafor 9.8</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 7.0</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Brevin Knight 8.7</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 2.2</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Brevin Knight 2.5</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Nenad Krstic 1.1</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Emeka Okafor 1.8</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Antoine Wright 100%</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Gerald Wallace 52.0%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 43.8%</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>Jake Voskuhl 100%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 88.9%</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Jake Voskuhl 90.0%</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Atlantic Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>11-11</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>9-11</td><td>1</td><tr align=center><td>Boston Celtics</td><td>8-12</td><td>2</td><tr align=center><td>New York Knicks</td><td>6-14</td><td>4</td><tr align=center><td>Toronto Raptors</td><td>4-17</td><td>6.5</td></table>

*Eastern Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Detroit Pistons</td><td>15-3</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Miami Heat</td><td>12-10</td><td>5</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>11-11</td><td>6</td><tr align=center><td>Milwaukee Bucks</td><td>12-7</td><td>3.5</td><tr align=center><td>Indiana Pacers</td><td>12-7</td><td>3.5</td><tr align=center><td>Cleveland Cavaliers</td><td>11-9</td><td>5</td><tr align=center><td>Chicago Bulls</td><td>10-10</td><td>6</td><tr align=center><td>Washington Wizards</td><td>9-11</td><td>7</td></table>


*Previous Games:*
*NJ Leads Season Series 1-0*
12.07.05, @ CHA: Nets 97-Bobcats 84


*Upcoming Games:*
February 15th, @ CHA
April 2nd, @ NJ​


----------



## Dooch

Great job as usual on the game thread, ToddMacCulloch11. 

We could definitely take this game against the Charlotte Bobcats. We must guard the perimeter well and force their players into tough shots without getting into foul trouble. We need to start producing wins (at home) so now is a great time to start. The Charlotte Bobcats are coming off of a loss against Carmelo Anthony and the Denver Nuggets. 

Lets get back on track, win games and regain our 1st place spot atop the Atlantic Division. It starts now.


----------



## HB

Dooch said:


> Great job as usual on the game thread, ToddMacCulloch11.
> 
> We could definitely take this game against the Charlotte Bobcats. We must guard the perimeter well and force their players into tough shots without getting into foul trouble. We need to start producing wins (at home) so now is a great time to start. The Charlotte Bobcats are coming off of a loss against Carmelo Anthony and the Denver Nuggets.
> 
> *Lets get back on track, win games and regain our 1st place spot atop the Atlantic Division. It starts now*.


You are an incredible fan, keep up the good work.


----------



## Dooch

Hbwoy said:


> You are an incredible fan, keep up the good work.


Thanks man. You are a great poster and a wonderful fan also. I gave up my ticket for tonight's game to my friend because he likes the Nets also and he has never been to a Nets game yet. He has always followed them and I gave up my ticket, so that means I will be on the boards updating in the game thread. :cheers:


----------



## justasking?

Dooch said:


> Thanks man. You are a great poster and a wonderful fan also. I gave up my ticket for tonight's game to my friend because he likes the Nets also and he has never been to a Nets game yet. *He has always followed them and I gave up my ticket, so that means I will be on the boards updating in the game thread*. :cheers:


I hope you will be rewarded by that very nice gesture Dooch. I hope the team wins tonight.


----------



## Dooch

justasking? said:


> I hope you will be rewarded by that very nice gesture Dooch. I hope the team wins tonight.


Yea man, now I got tickets for the Denver Nuggets game which is very soon instead. The team will start off well and finish well tonight. Nets should come out of this game with a "W" in the win column and improve our standing in the Atlantic Division and the Eastern Conference.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=224573

For those of you who want to bet.


----------



## Mogriffjr

Having a positive attitude is great for the blood pressure lol...

I think the Nets get back on track here...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Anyone think this will be someones last game in a Nets jersey?


----------



## HB

^A couple of them hopefully.

Anyways hope they pull this out, wont be able to follow this until probably the end.


----------



## JCB

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Anyone think this will be someones last game in a Nets jersey?


Happy trails Jeff McInnis, probably Marc Jackson, and Lamond Murray, and a slim chance of Scott Padgett( don't want him to go, but Frank won't play him)


Hello, Antoine Wright! and hopefully Stomile Swift or Dan Gadzuric.

Just Speculation.


----------



## GM3

This will be our roster by next game:

Kidd
Carter
RJ
Ely
Krstic

WATCH!


----------



## ghoti

Trivia:

Name the only team in the NBA that Kareem Rush leads in scoring.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

ghoti said:


> Trivia:
> 
> Name the only team in the NBA that Kareem Rush leads in scoring.


 I know this one! is it...hmm...the....the...the lakers?


----------



## Phenom Z28

I'm readdy to make some heads roll


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nice, Ian's doing the game tonight.


----------



## Mogriffjr

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Nice, Ian's doing the game tonight.


guaranteed win....


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Collins is in the starting lineup for the Nets.


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes

Shoooowtiiime


----------



## ghoti

Grandmazter3 said:


> This will be our roster by next game:
> 
> Kidd
> Carter
> RJ
> Ely
> Krstic
> 
> WATCH!


If this happens, I hope the Nets find a way to get Jumaine Jones as well. He's not playing much and he would really help.


----------



## justasking?

Okay... lets go Nets!!! Come on!!! :clap:


----------



## GM3

Plannic Inactive??? maybe they have agreed on a trade with someone?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Zoran on the inactive list....interesting. They didn't give an "injury" for it.


----------



## Jizzy

Imagine if we lost. :clap:  This forum will go crazy.


----------



## justasking?

Grandmazter3 said:


> Plannic Inactive??? maybe they have agreed on a trade with someone?


HMMMM..... who else is inactive tonight?


----------



## GM3

Tip Off

Cha control tip


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Go Krstic! 30 point night, c'mon!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nenad with a aggressive hook. Nets up 2-0.


----------



## GM3

Krstic with a nice hook, knocked away by Collins and RJ hits. 4-0


----------



## justasking?

Is there a big crowd guys?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ with a long 2...Nets up 4-0.


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes

Vince with a rebound in the first minute..- good sign..


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Knight hits. 4-2 Nets.

Collins hits a long jumper. 6-2 Nets.


----------



## GM3

Knight Hits 

Carter to Collins and hits 6 - 2 Nets.

Krstic fouls Okafor.


----------



## GM3

Okafor hits both, Nets Turnover.

Knight Shoots misses and Nets turnover again they miss and RJ gets rebound.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Collins fouls Okafor...hits both. 6-4 Nets.

Nets turn it over. RJ misses.

Rush draws a foul on RJ.


----------



## GM3

Refs gave Rush a 3 pointer but his foot was clearly on the line.


----------



## Jizzy

I bet the CAA is empty.


----------



## Vinsane

see what happens when jefferson is used


----------



## GM3

8 - 7 Nets

Carter with a slam.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Rush hits a three (should have totally been a 2, his foot was clearly over the line)...7-6 Bobcats.

24 second violation by the Nets. Offensive foul on Okafor.

Vince with a drive and dunk. Nets up 8-7


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jizzy said:


> I bet the CAA is empty.


 no more then usual.


----------



## GM3

RJ attacks rim and gets fouled, will shoot two

2-2 for RJ 10 - 7 Nets.


----------



## GM3

Carter hits 12 - 7 nets


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ fouled...hits the first and the second. Nets up 10-7.

Rush misses, rebound Vince. 

Vince hits a jumper. 12-7 Nets.


----------



## GM3

Late call by Refs, kicked ball on RJ when he was already on the break.


----------



## justasking?

VC with 4 points and 3 boards already. Good start. 

Go Nets!!! :clap:


----------



## Jizzy

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> no more then usual.



Well some nights it seems the arena is packed up, others it's as empty as anything. Is it filled?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Mark Jackson with a kato kaelin...been a while since one of those.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ with the steal and the windmall jam.

Timeout bobcats. 14-7 Nets.


----------



## GM3

RJ steal and a windmilll dunk!


----------



## Phenom Z28

RJ got it *that* time!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jizzy said:


> Well some nights it seems the arena is packed up, others it's as empty as anything. Is it filled?


 It really looks like it does pretty much any other game...not too full, but its not like the place is empty (or maybe I'm just used to seeing it that way).


----------



## ghoti

Ian and Mark are working well together tonight.


----------



## justasking?

Grandmazter3 said:


> RJ steal and a windmilll dunk!


Yes! Thats the way to do it RJ. RJ and VC with a good start!!! :clap:


----------



## Vinsane

how was vince's dunk


----------



## justasking?

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> RJ got it *that* time!


 :biggrin:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

ghoti said:


> Ian and Mark are working well together tonight.


 they are...get rid of marv.


----------



## Jizzy

I sure as hell hope that Bobcats fans aren't there. That Philly games was filled with more Sixer fans then Nets fans.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> how was vince's dunk


 pretty good. One hand in the lane.


----------



## Vincanity15311

I Am Loving The Effort!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Robinson misses a three.

RJ gets a layin off the pass from kidd. 16-7 Nets. (already scored more points then in the first last night)


----------



## GM3

Ely comes in for Robinson I mean Brezec


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Robinson misses...rebound Kidd.

Nenad misses, rebounds it, and draws a foul on Brezec. Hits 1 of 2. 17-7 Nets.

Ely and Bogans in, Brezec and Rush out.


----------



## GM3

Nets Turnover, 3 Second call on Krstic.


----------



## MrCharisma

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> they are...get rid of marv.


All of this time posters have been coming up with multiple roster moves but I bet they never thought Marv would be placed on the inactive list and possibly traded!


----------



## GM3

Carter to Collins and misses

Bogans misses a shot and VC 4 3!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Knight hits...17-9 Nets.

3 second call on Nenad. Ely misses, rebound Vince. Collins misses, rebound Bogans. Bogans misses, rebound Vince.

VC threeeeeeeeeee! 20-9 Nets.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

I like how the Nets are putting their hands up to contest perimeter shots


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

MrCharisma said:


> All of this time posters have been coming up with multiple roster moves but I bet they never thought Marv would be placed on the inactive list and possibly traded!


 :laugh:


----------



## justasking?

Good job VC! Good job Nets... so far!!! Go Nets!!! :clap: :clap:


----------



## Jizzy

Our role players suck.


----------



## GM3

Bobcats turnover. Okafor is struggling.

Kidd to RJ..in and out.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Okafor travels. Rj's shot goes in and out. 

Knight hits. 20-11 Nets.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Bogans called for a foul. Vaughn is in before mcinnis!!!!! its about time!


----------



## Vincanity15311

haha the commentators are almost as shocked as i am that frank didnt call on Jeff


----------



## justasking?

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Bogans called for a foul. Vaughn is in before mcinnis!!!!! its about time!



Yeah!!!!! I like that!!! :clap:


----------



## GM3

Carter with 2 quick fouls, TO.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince misses, gets called for a foul going for the rebound. Hits first.

Bogans misses, rebound nenad...a second foul called on vince.

Time out. 2:46 left in the first. Nets up 20-11.


----------



## mjm1

carter what the **** are you doing??????????????????


----------



## justasking?

Vincanity15311 said:


> haha the commentators are almost as shocked as i am that frank didnt call on Jeff


 But we are all happy. :biggrin: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Phenom Z28

2 quick fouls on Vince, probably won't be be until midway through the 2nd.


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes

5 rebounds by Vince in the 1. quarter?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vincanity15311 said:


> haha the commentators are almost as shocked as i am that frank didnt call on Jeff


 Mark did a nice job trying to cover it up :biggrin:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Stefan Nellemoes said:


> 5 rebounds by Vince in the 1. quarter?


 He was going agressive at them at the defensive end.


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes

:curse: .. Damn fouls...


----------



## justasking?

Stefan Nellemoes said:


> 5 rebounds by Vince in the 1. quarter?


He's been solid so far. 7/5/1 with 2 minutes remaining.... but 2 PF though.


----------



## Jizzy

If Thorn can't trade Mcinnis, then I wanna waive his ***. Mcinnis seems to be like a rain cloud over this team.


----------



## MrCharisma

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Bogans called for a foul. Vaughn is in before mcinnis!!!!! its about time!


Ok, we can officially say that the McInnis move hasn't panned out lol. It's good to see Vaughn get rewarded for his hustle and Frank play the players that are being effective and not the ones that we know could possibly be effective but just aren't.


----------



## GM3

Robinson bad pass turnover.

Krsit blocked by Ely and Ely with a jam on the other end.

20 -14 Nets.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Ely hits 1 of 2. 20-12 Nets.

Murray in for Vince. Cliff turns it over. Ely misses, rebound Cliff.

Ely hits on a putback. 20-14 Nets.


----------



## mjm1

god frank is the worst coach in the nba


----------



## justasking?

MrCharisma said:


> Ok, we can officially say that the McInnis move hasn't panned out lol. It's good to see Vaughn get rewarded for his hustle and Frank *play the players that are being effective and not the ones that we know could possibly be effective but just aren't*.


I agree. Very big difference there. :cheers:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Murray has a three go in and out. Then he fouls Jones at the other end. Hits 1 of 2...bobcats get it back and jones tips it in.. 20-17 Nets.

Padgett comes into the game.


----------



## justasking?

mjm1 said:


> god frank is the worst coach in the nba


I don't understand why Murray comes in before several other options. How about Padgett? Or Jackson? I really don't understand his rotation sometimes.


----------



## XRay34

The legend is here


----------



## mjm1

i have lost all confidence in this organization.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

The second unit is really lousy. 10-0 run by Charlotte...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

3 second called on the Nets. Ely hits again. 20-19 Nets.

RJ drives and gets fouled...goes to the line...hits both. 22-19 Nets.

*End of the 1st.*
Nets- 22
Bobcats- 19


----------



## GM3

Did YES just black out for anyone else? It just went out for me.


----------



## mjm1

i want frank gone.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> The legend is here


 I know, I've been here for a while. :biggrin:


----------



## XRay34

Whens the last time Knicks AND Nets both missed playoffs same year?

Could happen for 1st time in about 17 years I believe.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Grandmazter3 said:


> Did YES just black out for anyone else? It just went out for me.


 nope...still working for me.


----------



## justasking?

Krstic All Star said:


> The second unit is really lousy. 10-0 run by Charlotte...


I agree. Its hideous!!! They cannot even maintain a lead. They allow the team to come back and suddenly there is a momentum shift. Unbelievable.


----------



## mjm1

Carter15Nets said:


> Whens the last time Knicks AND Nets both missed playoffs same year?
> 
> Could happen for 1st time in about 17 years I believe.


stfu


----------



## XRay34

Whats VC got?


----------



## Phenom Z28

What a great quarter by RJ :clap: That dunk was sweet too.


----------



## XRay34

mjm1 said:


> stfu


lol


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

mjm1 said:


> stfu





Carter15Nets said:


> lol


play nice you two.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Carter15Nets said:


> Whats VC got?


7-5-1 2 fouls


----------



## MrCharisma

Grandmazter3 said:


> Did YES just black out for anyone else? It just went out for me.


YES blacked out for me when the Nets starters went out of the game and the bench took over....kidding kidding, I'm at work so I'm listening to you guys do the play by play in the game thread. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Jizzy

Wow we suck major. Thorn's a *******. He should be talking to Milwaukee for Gadzuric. If he says I'm gonna wait and see how this tea does then he deserves to be fired.


----------



## XRay34

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> play nice you two.


what the heck ? two? he said it


----------



## XRay34

jizzy said:


> Wow we suck major. Thorn's a *******. He should be talking to Milwaukee for Gadzuric. If he says I'm gonna wait and see how this tea does then he deserves to be fired.



jizzy = ratings


----------



## Jizzy

Hah, mjm grow up.


----------



## GM3

Ok its back

24-19 Nets.


----------



## XRay34

Put the Zoranator in the game 

Brevin Knight gonna get Zoranated


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes

Guys, please don't quote Carter15Nets - the ignore filter doesn´t include quotes :curse: ...


----------



## justasking?

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> What a great quarter by RJ :clap: That dunk was sweet too.


YUP!!! 10/2/1 with only 1 foul... thank God. He was very aggressive and hardworking out there. VC also had a good quarter, except for his 2 consecutive fouls. :clap: 

The starters played well, the bench was awful. Again, it allowed the opposing team to come back. And I thought out bench was at least halfway decent. :curse: 

Come on Nets!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vaighn hits a runner in the lane. Nets up 24-19.

Okafor misses, rebound Padgett. RJ draws a foul from Okafor (hits 2nd).
Vaughn with a verteren play (after a nice behind the back play) and draws the foul. Hits one of 2 and then gets his own rebound..can't hit.. 25-19 Nets.


----------



## Vincanity15311

that cliffy shot was horrible


----------



## XRay34

Sean May one fat m.f.


----------



## XRay34

LJ3 sighting


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> what the heck ? two? he said it


 You started it with a random comment that had nothing to do with teh game and was negative/somewhat baiting. Thats why I said you two.


----------



## XRay34

wow cliff robinson is our best player on the court right now

frank has lost it


----------



## Jizzy

This team plays better with Vaughn in the lineup. When Mcinnis is in, this team always blows the lead.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

A couple things happened, I stopped paying attention, haha. 29-21 Nets.


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes

I'd love it if we keep Padgett... :clap:


----------



## Vincanity15311

i like wat mark jackson is saying


----------



## GM3

Vaughn hits 31-21 Nets

Give Vaughn a contract extension!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vaughn hits. Time out. 31-21 Nets.

Vaughn, Murray, LJ3, Padgett and Cliff. Who thought that'd work so well.


----------



## justasking?

YEah! LJ3 with a bucket. :clap:


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Bench playing well?!?

Vaughn really should be getting more minutes.


----------



## XRay34

jizzy said:


> This team plays better with Vaughn in the lineup. When Mcinnis is in, this team always blows the lead.



Word, without Jaque Vaughn, I dont think we make playoffs last year

we play good with him, jaque vaughn solid player if u care about winning, jeff mcginnis prob better but impact worse.

ALA STEPHON MARBURY/SHAREEF RAHIM


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> wow cliff robinson is our best player on the court right now
> 
> frank has lost it


 They built the lead up with the lineup though.


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes

Wow.. Even Johnson gets point today... Could turn out to be a great game... :biggrin:


----------



## pinoyboy231

is dis the same nets team i no?!?!! it seems as if everyone has been given a boost or something I LOVE IT! =)


----------



## justasking?

Stefan Nellemoes said:


> I'd love it if we keep Padgett... :clap:


I'd definitely keep him rather than Murray or McInnis. I dunno, McInnis just doesn't fit well with this team... or any team for that matter, I guess.


----------



## XRay34

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> They built the lead up with the lineup though.


true, but i wouldnt count on it to happen a lot.

should have at least one of the big 3 or krstic in


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

So no Zoran, McInnis, or Jackson...something up?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> true, but i wouldnt count on it to happen a lot.
> 
> should have at least one of the big 3 or krstic in


 I agree...I doubt it'd do it all the time, but if its working, keep rolling with it.


----------



## justasking?

pinoyboy231 said:


> is dis the same nets team i no?!?!! it seems as if everyone has been given a boost or something I LOVE IT! =)


Either a BOOST... or the pink slip. Time to go if you don't play well and with effort. Thorn must have said "this is your last chance." :angel: :biggrin:


----------



## justasking?

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> So no Zoran, McInnis, or Jackson...something up?


Maybe... something's cooking? :biggrin: :angel:


----------



## GM3

May hits a two.

Padgett gives it way.

Rush Misses 3, Murray rebounds


----------



## Vinsane

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> So no Zoran, McInnis, or Jackson...something up?


well i can see why mcinnis isnt playing but the other two who knows


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes

Vaughn>McInnis..

Hopefully, McInnis will be gone before the next game..


----------



## GM3

Okafor for 2

TimeOut Nets.


----------



## mjm1

k, time to put the starters in NOW


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

May hits. 31-23 Nets.

Foul called on Rush. Padgett turns it over. RUsh misses, rebound Murray. LJ3 misses. Okafor hits. Time out Nets.

31-25 Nets. Kidd is coming back in.


----------



## Jizzy

Vaughn was essential last year to make the playoffs. To be honest, If we had Vaughn in the playoffs, we could have had a chance to win the series against the Heat. Vaughn could have done a really good job on Wade. Vaughn took pressure of Kidd defensively so Kidd wouldn't have to guard the other teams best guard and be out of energy in the 4th quarter. Vaughn is a amazing defender and this team plays more efficently with him in the lineup. He's really our perimeter defender right now to guard pgs and sgs. Trade Mcinnis and play vaughn more. basically is what I'm saying.


----------



## XRay34

justasking? said:


> Maybe... something's cooking? :biggrin: :angel:



ron artest....jp

hopefully wilcox/ely/gadz


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> well i can see why mcinnis isnt playing but the other two who knows


 Yeah, but Frank has had him as the first off the bench. Its odd that he goes from that to behind Murray out of nowhere, and a day before he can get traded. Maybe i'm reading too much into it.


----------



## Phenom Z28

The bench actually played well.


----------



## justasking?

jizzy said:


> Vaughn was essential last year to make the playoffs. To be honest, If we had Vaughn in the playoffs, we could have had a chance to win the series against the Heat. Vaughn could have done a really good job on Wade. Vaughn took pressure of Kidd defensively so Kidd wouldn't have to guard the other teams best guard and be out of energy in the 4th quarter. Vaughn is a amazing defender and this team plays more efficently with him in the lineup. *He's really our perimeter defender right now to guard pgs and sgs. Trade Mcinnis and play vaughn more. basically is what I'm saying*.


Nice post, jizzy. I agree, specially on the part which I put in bold. I'd prefer Vaughn over McInnis.


----------



## justasking?

Carter15Nets said:


> ron artest....jp
> 
> hopefully wilcox/ely/gadz


Yeah... whatever it is.. I only hope it will really benefit the team this time.


----------



## Vinsane

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Yeah, but Frank has had him as the first off the bench. Its odd that he goes from that to behind Murray out of nowhere, and a day before he can get traded. Maybe i'm reading too much into it.


no you do have a point maybe the trade has been verbally reached


----------



## Vinsane

bad time to bring carter


----------



## mjm1

why would you pass to collins?


----------



## justasking?

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Yeah, but Frank has had him as the first off the bench. Its odd that he goes from that to behind Murray out of nowhere, and a day before he can get traded. Maybe i'm reading too much into it.


Is it possible that a trade has been reached "verbally" and some players were told not to be played so as to avoid any injury whatsoever?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Collins draws a foul...misses both. Okafor misses, rebound LJ3.

Padgett shoots, gets goaltended. 33-25 Nets.


----------



## justasking?

And Collins misses both... :curse:


----------



## mjm1

johnson can take a seat now.


----------



## GM3

LJIII has some nice hustle, ill give him that.


----------



## Mogriffjr

jizzy said:


> Vaughn was essential last year to make the playoffs. To be honest, If we had Vaughn in the playoffs, we could have had a chance to win the series against the Heat. Vaughn could have done a really good job on Wade. Vaughn took pressure of Kidd defensively so Kidd wouldn't have to guard the other teams best guard and be out of energy in the 4th quarter. Vaughn is a amazing defender and this team plays more efficently with him in the lineup. He's really our perimeter defender right now to guard pgs and sgs. Trade Mcinnis and play vaughn more. basically is what I'm saying.


+rep for this...excellent post...then RJ coulda been a threat on offense more...instead of chasing around Wade...but that's a whole other story...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Jones hits. 33-27 Nets.


----------



## mjm1

Carter You ****ing Fool


----------



## MrCharisma

jizzy said:


> Vaughn was essential last year to make the playoffs. To be honest, If we had Vaughn in the playoffs, we could have had a chance to win the series against the Heat. Vaughn could have done a really good job on Wade. Vaughn took pressure of Kidd defensively so Kidd wouldn't have to guard the other teams best guard and be out of energy in the 4th quarter. Vaughn is a amazing defender and this team plays more efficently with him in the lineup. He's really our perimeter defender right now to guard pgs and sgs. Trade Mcinnis and play vaughn more. basically is what I'm saying.


Oh my god...this isn't the jizzy I know. :clap:


----------



## mjm1

god this ****ing team has no consistency.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Collins called for a foul, his 2nd. Nenad comes back in for him.

Knight drives and hits and is fouled...hits the FT. Nets up 33-30.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Ely misses, rebound Padgett. Padgett miss the 3...knight hits.

33-32 Nets.


----------



## Vinsane

how about carter shooting


----------



## GM3

Foul on Ely. RJ misses 1st and hits 2nd.

34 - 32 Nets


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ gets the late whistle. misses 1st, hits 2nd. Nets up 34-32.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Knight misses, rebound cliff. RJ hits down low. 36-32 Nets.


----------



## GM3

Damn RJ loves the paint.


----------



## Vinsane

where is carter


----------



## GM3

Okafor Misses both free thows

Krstic hits from Carter

36-32 Nets


----------



## justasking?

Grandmazter3 said:


> Damn RJ loves the paint.


And he is at his best when he is there. So I hope he just does that so he can maximize on what he does best.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Okafor fouled by cliff...misses both. Nenad hits in the paint. 38-32 Nets.

Offensive foul called on Ely. Time out. 2:55 left in the 2nd.


----------



## Jizzy

Guys relax. We are baically playing with bench players right now and we are still in it. When Kidd and RJ come in, we should be better off. This game is basically the game where Frank is gonna figure out his rotation. It's pretty obvious that Mjax and Mcinnis are gone, that explaisn why they are not playing. Frank wouldn't showcase them because that woulod mess up his rotation that he plans to use.


----------



## pinoyboy231

hmm i wonder if theres something up do u guys think there will be a trade by tomorrow?


----------



## Vinsane

jizzy said:


> Guys relax. We are baically playing with bench players right now and we are still in it. When Kidd and RJ come in, we should be better off. This game is basically the game where Frank is gonna figure out his rotation. It's pretty obvious that Mjax and Mcinnis are gone, that explaisn why they are not playing. Frank wouldn't showcase them because that woulod mess up his rotation that he plans to use.


what's this something nice from jizzy


----------



## justasking?

I really am wondering why McInnis and Jackson aren't playing... NOt that I'm complaining. :biggrin: Its just that it makes you really think that something is happening ... :angel:


----------



## Petey

THE MTA SUCKS!

-Petey


----------



## justasking?

pinoyboy231 said:


> hmm i wonder if theres something up do u guys think there will be a trade by tomorrow?


I just posted something like this. Maybe... possibly. I hope so. :biggrin:


----------



## Petey

Knight has had some nice games verus the Nets this season huh?

-Petey


----------



## justasking?

Petey said:


> Knight has had some nice games verus the Nets this season huh?
> 
> -Petey


Yeah, he has been good against us. He has several steals as well already.


----------



## pinoyboy231

i dun really like ely


----------



## Petey

Ely is blowing his audition, called for a travel.

Nets up 4.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

pinoyboy231 said:


> hmm i wonder if theres something up do u guys think there will be a trade by tomorrow?




I'm getting tingly just thinking about the trade or trade Thorn has in his mind right now. God, I hope we get Desmond Mason from the Hornets and Gadzuric from the Bucks somehow. Then we would have a perimeter defender in Mason and a starting pf in Gadzuric. I also hope we trade VC.


----------



## mjm1

no foul call?


----------



## MrCharisma

jizzy said:


> Guys relax. We are baically playing with bench players right now and we are still in it. When Kidd and RJ come in, we should be better off. This game is basically the game where Frank is gonna figure out his rotation. It's pretty obvious that Mjax and Mcinnis are gone, that explaisn why they are not playing. Frank wouldn't showcase them because that woulod mess up his rotation that he plans to use.


Alright, this isn't funny anymore. What is wrong with you and where is Jizzy...you almost seem calm...down to earth...where is the "game over" in the first quarter Jizzy? Whoever the new Jizzy is, he's a cool guy. Go Nets.


----------



## justasking?

Guys, who are in the inactive list tonight?


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes

jizzy said:


> I'm getting tingly just thinking about the trade or trade Thorn has in his mind right now. God, I hope we get Desmond Mason from the Hornets and Gadzuric from the Bucks somehow. Then we would have a perimeter defender in Mason and a starting pf in Gadzuric. *I also hope we trade* VC.


JIZZY!!! I was THIS close repping you..


----------



## mjm1

sometimes its extremely frustrating to watch carter play.


----------



## justasking?

MrCharisma said:


> Alright, this isn't funny anymore. What is wrong with you and where is Jizzy...you almost seem calm...down to earth...where is the "game over" in the first quarter Jizzy? Whoever the new Jizzy is, he's a cool guy. Go Nets.


 :biggrin: 

I like this new jizzy... Cool and relaxed. :angel: :biggrin:


----------



## Phenom Z28

That Lebron Reebok commercial was hilarious.


----------



## Vinsane

key to winning get vince poppin in the 2nd half


----------



## MrCharisma

Petey said:


> THE MTA SUCKS!
> 
> -Petey


lol, I'm sorry bro...I take it you're not looking forward to the cab alternate.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Vinsane said:


> key to winning get vince poppin in the 2nd half


HAH! :rofl:


----------



## Jizzy

lol, You guys are funny.


----------



## Vinsane

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> HAH! :rofl:


what


----------



## Mogriffjr

yea I repped Jizzy earlier...wtf happened to u...lmao...


----------



## Phenom Z28

Vinsane said:


> what


Has Vince had a solid 2nd half this season yet?

I really don't think Vince's scoring will be important in the 2nd. Krstic needs to get his groove back and RJ needs to keep up his great play.


----------



## Vincanity15311

do we have a wee willy winky reference


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jizzy said:


> Guys relax. We are baically playing with bench players right now and we are still in it. When Kidd and RJ come in, we should be better off. This game is basically the game where Frank is gonna figure out his rotation. It's pretty obvious that Mjax and Mcinnis are gone, that explaisn why they are not playing. Frank wouldn't showcase them because that woulod mess up his rotation that he plans to use.


 alright, whoever is on Jizzys name, how did you get his password?


----------



## MrCharisma

Mogriffjr said:


> yea I repped Jizzy earlier...wtf happened to u...lmao...


I think Jizzy was just rusty early on in the season but now that we're at game 20 we're seeing the real jizzy, he needed time to gell with the Nets bbb.net roster now he's going to have 30 great posts a game and somehow lead us to the posting playoffs. ::has VC flashback of last year::


----------



## Petey

MrCharisma said:


> lol, I'm sorry bro...I take it you're not looking forward to the cab alternate.


 No, I'm not.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Has Vince had a solid 2nd half this season yet?
> 
> I really don't think Vince's scoring will be important in the 2nd. Krstic needs to get his groove back and RJ needs to keep up his great play.


 Verus the Bulls?

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

See we do have defensive role players. Vaughn, Cliffy, LJ3. Padget has a really high basketball IQ to. These guys were just hidden in our bench and Frank didn't play them except Cliffy. If we just get another pf and a perimeter wing man that can score a little and play defense then we can challenege for the East once again. Let's face it. NJ is not a high scoring, flashy franchise. Ever since Thorn came here this team has always played defense to the fullest. I think we all thought that if we had players that were more known and had more points that they would automatically play defense. NJ is a tough, blue collar, not backing down town and this team does not show that.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Petey said:


> Verus the Bulls?
> 
> -Petey


The *no *defense game.

Hinrich made him look silly.


----------



## Phenom Z28

BTW, Cliffy needs just 5 points to pass Pippen on the all-time scoring list! :headbang:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> BTW, Cliffy needs just 5 points to pass Pippen on the all-time scoring list! :headbang:


 awesome!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

I switched to listening to it on radio...they were unsure of the reason McInnis and Jackson not playing...said it might be Frank just decided to give others a try, or there is a chance it could be something else going on.


----------



## MrCharisma

jizzy said:


> See we do have defensive role players. Vaughn, Cliffy, LJ3. Padget has a really high basketball IQ to. These guys were just hidden in our bench and Frank didn't play them except Cliffy. If we just get another pf and a perimeter wing man that can score a little and play defense then we can challenege for the East once again. Let's face it. NJ is not a high scoring, flashy franchise. Ever since Thorn came here this team has always played defense to the fullest. I think we all thought that if we had players that were more known and had more points that they would automatically play defense. NJ is a tough, blue collar, not backing down town and this team does not show that.


Niiiice, so I take it LJ3 has been doing a pretty good job? Do you know Victor Conte, Jizzy? If you're found guilty of using 'the cream' the mods might strip you of your past posts. :biggrin:


----------



## pinoyboy231

wat does dat mean? about the thing wit lj3 and vc? or something last nite?


----------



## Aurelino

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I switched to listening to it on radio...they were unsure of the reason McInnis and Jackson not playing...said it might be Frank just decided to give others a try, or there is a chance it could be something else going on.


The Nets don't want to give Jackson and McInnis another chance to show how pathetic they can be, before they're traded :angel:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Aurelino said:


> The Nets don't want to give Jackson and McInnis another chance to show how pathetic they can be, before they're traded :angel:


 :laugh: could be. I'm sure they're sending out last years stats to other teams.


----------



## Petey

Was Carter talking about what we went off about on the board today?

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231

wat happened?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Okafor hits. 40-36 Nets.

Vince answers, 42-36 Nets.


----------



## Petey

Carter fires and hits PHeNoM Z28!

-Petey


----------



## justasking?

Mogriffjr said:


> yea I repped Jizzy earlier...wtf happened to u...lmao...


Me too! I repped jizzy... I like the new jizzy. :biggrin: :angel:


----------



## NJ+VC

This is how the nets need to play, balanced scoring, and shots...carter with 7 shots-9 points, rj with 8 shots-13 points...and i like kidds game today, no shots! hes getting his teammates involved nicely, 5 assists at half, with 0TO!..and kristic with 6 o-reb at half...nice game so far :biggrin:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Brezec knocks one down. 42-38 Nets.

RJ misses a three, rebound collins...foul called on collins, his 3rd.


----------



## Petey

RJ with the 3, misses, Collins board, Krstic misses the jumper, foul on Collins. Pretty ugly offensive set.

Knight hits.

Nets up 2.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Knight hits again. 42-40 Nets.

Nenad misses...kidd misses a three, rebound Okafor. Offensive foul on Brezec.


----------



## Vinsane

Get the ball to vince


----------



## Vincanity15311

Krstic is not Carter... y lob it to him


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nets turn it over...okafor with the dunk.

Time out nets. 8:06 left in the third. Tied up 42-42.


----------



## Petey

Kidd's passing a bit? Only first shot of the Knight?

Hey Primo... that is a charge, nice D by Krstic!

Miss on the Alley Opp. Cats tie the game...

TO

BOOOO!
*
Btw The Takeover has court side seats tonight.*

-Petey


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes

Did Kidd just shoot the ball?

Trade his ***!


----------



## mjm1

Wow


----------



## Vinsane

why keep goin to kristic he is soft and can't finish around the rim


----------



## XRay34

Garbage, pure garbage

42-42 vs. Bobcats @ Home when we know we stinking it up at home and they have yet to wake up.

When will we see them take over and blow the team away for once?


----------



## Jizzy

Coach Frank seems to be concerned with offense this season this season because we are loaded with guys who worry about offense. It seems he is not totally focused on defense like years before. This team just needs to worry about defense because defense leads to offense and in a sense, defense can be the best offense.


----------



## mjm1

ive turned off the game.


----------



## Petey

jizzy said:


> Coach Frank seems to be concerned with offense this season this season because we are loaded with guys who worry about offense. It seems he is not totally focused on defense like years before. This team just needs to worry about defense because defense leads to offense and in a sense, defense can be the best offense.


 Hey, what happened to Jizzy?

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

Carter15Nets said:


> Garbage, pure garbage
> 
> 42-42 vs. Bobcats @ Home when we know we stinking it up at home and they have yet to wake up.
> 
> When will we see them take over and blow the team away for once?


when we start using vince instead of kristic


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Knight with the steal...Robinson misses, rebound RJ. Kidd called on a travel. Rush hits. Bobcats take the lead, 44-42.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Petey said:


> *Btw The Takeover has court side seats tonight.*


Sweet! Kind of dissapointed he doesn't have a "I <3 Petey" poster but I'm sure he's enjoying himself. What does he look like? I'll try looking for him.


----------



## XRay34

Speechless.....


----------



## Vincanity15311

Wtf!


----------



## justasking?

Petey said:


> Hey, what happened to Jizzy?
> 
> -Petey


Don't complain. :biggrin: :angel:


----------



## Petey

Rush hits, Cats up 2.

Carter to Kidd.

Misses.

Okafor to the line, foul on Carter his 3rd.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd misses a three, rebound Brezec. Okafor draws the foul on vince (his third). misses the first, and hits the second. Cats up 45-42.


----------



## Real

Do i see this right? 

Charlotte is beating us at home? 

.....

Hey Frank...


----------



## Vincanity15311

so we cant buy a basket


----------



## Petey

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Sweet! Kind of dissapointed he doesn't have a "I <3 Petey" poster but I'm sure he's enjoying himself. What does he look like? I'll try looking for him.


 You had enough info already stalker!



Kidd to RJ... ro Kidd, to Collins, misses.

Horrid.

-Petey


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes

10-2 run to begin the second half.. Oh yeah, by the freakin Bobcats..- YIKES

Oh well.. The fat lady better keep her mouth shut...


----------



## Vinsane

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Kidd misses a three, rebound Brezec. Okafor draws the foul on vince (his third). misses the first, and hits the second. Cats up 45-42.


what is vince doin on okafor and why isnt vince shooting


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

collins shot goes in and out...Knight hits. Cats up 47-42. Crowd is starting to boo.


----------



## XRay34

1-11 in 3rd

47-42 Bobcats

Un

F'n

Real


----------



## Jizzy

Don't worry guys. The Bobcats are a fiesty team. But at the end the better team should win overral. Hopefully it's the team in white and has written "Nets* across there chests.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

In the last TO, did Frank tell the team to shoot _more _ jumpers?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

get vaughn back in there!


----------



## mjm1

why god why?????????????????????????????


----------



## Petey

Carter steamrolling, foul on Primo.

Can't hit baskets?

Good play...

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter goes to the line, hits both. 47-44 Cats


----------



## justasking?

jizzy said:


> Don't worry guys. The Bobcats are a fiesty team. But at the end the better team should win overral. Hopefully it's the team in white and has written "Nets* across there chests.


OMG... if only I could rep you all over again jizzy... You're the man! :biggrin:


----------



## XRay34

jizzy said:


> Don't worry guys. The Bobcats are a fiesty team. But at the end the better team should win overral. Hopefully it's the team in white and has written "Nets* across there chests.


This is pathetic

1-11 3rd, down 5 to BOBCATS @ you guessed it, continental airlines arena.

remember kmart days used to blow out teams

i think we the kings of the east


----------



## XRay34

51-44 Bobcats

T.O. NJ

Fans booing


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Brezec hits after the miss...49-44 Cats....okafor misses and robinson tips it in.

51-44 Bobcats. Time out Nets.


----------



## Petey

Primo with the put back on the air ball.

Nets down 5.

Carter to Krstic, misses.

Knight misses, Robinson with the tip.

Nets down 7.

WTF?

-Petey


----------



## justasking?

Petey said:


> Primo with the put back on the air ball.
> 
> Nets down 5.
> 
> Carter to Krstic, misses.
> 
> Knight misses, Robinson with the tip.
> 
> Nets down 7.
> 
> WTF?
> 
> -Petey


This is horrible.


----------



## Jizzy

I ain't to worried.


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes

I just dont get why we can't play in the third quarter..

Is it the coach who doesn't get his playeres pumped up the right way?

Or do we flat out miss a player with that kind of attitude? I thought Marc Jackson would bring that...


----------



## Phenom Z28

Wow....the crowd is losing faith as well.


----------



## Vinsane

Kristic 0-whatever
why are we still going to his soft *** he is a CENTER why isnt he grabbing rebounds along with collins instead of kristic worrying about offnse all te time he needs to play his role as a center and why arent we going to vince he has all of our points in the period


----------



## justasking?

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Wow....the crowd is losing faith as well.


I really don't blame them. This team makes it very hard for fans to cheer for them. Sad.


----------



## XRay34

Nets down 10


----------



## Petey

Kidd misses a bucket.

Knight misses, Okafor with the put back as he's fouled by Padgett.

DAMNIT!

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

frank is gone, i want him gone.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Okafor hits on a 2nd chance...and is fouled. Misses the FT...cats up 53-44.


----------



## Vinsane

Stefan Nellemoes said:


> I just dont get why we can't play in the third quarter..
> 
> Is it the coach who doesn't get his playeres pumped up the right way?
> 
> Or do we flat out miss a player with that kind of attitude? I thought Marc Jackson would bring that...


nothing to do with the coach he isn't playing the players are


----------



## Jizzy

Guys, you are all acting like this game is over. It's just a slow start. Watch we comeback.


----------



## Petey

Robinson (Ours) cuts it to 7.

Good job Cliffy, gotta hit open shots.

Okafor called for an offensive foul off the ball.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Cliff hits. 53-46 Cats.

Okafor called for the offensive foul (his 3rd). Kidd hits a jumper. 53-48 Cats.


----------



## Petey

Robinson to Padgett to Kidd.

Robinson is making smart plays out there.

Nets within 5 now.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Jones hits a 3 over Carter.

Nets down 8... grrrr!

-Petey


----------



## HB

Dang it I come back home only to see the nets are down again.


----------



## XRay34

RJ>VC

VC woulda shot a 3 right htere


----------



## Petey

OHHHH!

RJ drives, hit, falling down, throws it UP!

AND 1!

Okafor with his 4th. May in.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Jones hits a three. 56-48 Cats.

Jefferson hits and gets fouled! 4th on Okafor. RJ hits the FT. 56-51 Cats.


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes

jizzy said:


> Guys, you are all acting like this game is over. It's just a slow start. Watch we comeback.


Man, this is opposite...

But you got a point.. I still don't see this game at a lost one yet, but I'm worried with the level of play in the third quarter once again. We're still in the game, but because we're at home against the Bobcats.

I still believe in the team, but changes need to be made.


----------



## HB

Carter15Nets said:


> RJ>VC
> 
> VC woulda shot a 3 right htere


So i take it Vince has been playing badly huh


----------



## Petey

Jefferson with 16, after the FT.

Knight from the corner, misses, Jones board, fouled by Carter, his 4th.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Hbwoy said:


> Dang it I come back home only to see the nets are down again.


ya that happened to me yesterday

i come home, turn it on anxiously to see score

BAM 75-54 wizards

im like wtf, gilbert must be tearing it up
3 min later i find he not playing

vc 4th foul whata joke of aplayer

vc for artest/fostr in heartbeat


----------



## mjm1

carter get the **** out of there.


----------



## Jizzy

Just relax my people. We havn;t lost and you don't wanna think that we lost because then you'll be fighting and sending out bad karma to each other. We will come back.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Bogans misses...Jones rebouds and is fouled by Vince (his 4th). Hits 1 of 2. 57-51 Cats.

Vaughn in for Vince


----------



## justasking?

Hbwoy said:


> So i take it Vince has been playing badly huh


He actually started out well.. Dont know what happened. He got 2 quick fouls and now I think he has 4 PF.


----------



## XRay34

jizzy said:


> Guys, you are all acting like this game is over. It's just a slow start. Watch we comeback.



Who are you and what did you do to the real jizzy


----------



## Petey

Vaughn in for Carter.

Nets miss... (Phone).

May with a fading hook on the other end, hits.

Robinson with a turnover.

Nets 12th.

Down 8.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

Carter15Nets said:


> ya that happened to me yesterday
> 
> i come home, turn it on anxiously to see score
> 
> BAM 75-54 wizards
> 
> im like wtf, gilbert must be tearing it up
> 3 min later i find he not playing
> 
> vc 4th foul whata joke of aplayer
> 
> vc for artest/fostr in heartbeat


so is it vince's fault we are losing how many shots has he taken two made 1 what is the rest of the team doing absolutely nothing


----------



## HB

justasking? said:


> He actually started out well.. Dont know what happened. He got 2 quick fouls and now I think he has 4 PF.


Thanks for the update. Man this season Vince is a fouling machine


----------



## XRay34

how does kidd miss those easy layups

used to beautomatic

kidd torn hip


----------



## purplehaze89

there are some odd odd people frequenting this message board.

anyway, wow, these Nets truly go into offensive and defensive lulls.


----------



## Petey

Cats miss, Kidd board, to Vaughn to Kidd, fouled... and Kidd is holding his hip.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

May hits...59-51 Cats.

Cliff turns it over. Kidd gets a rebound, drives and is fouled. Looks to be a little shaken up. Seems okay.

Kidd hits both FT's. 59-53 Cats.


----------



## HB

Vinsane said:


> so is it vince's fault we are losing how many shots has he taken two made 1 what is the rest of the team doing absolutely nothing


LOL what did you do with the real Vinsane


----------



## justasking?

Hbwoy said:


> Thanks for the update. Man this season Vince is a fouling machine


I know. I hope his game picks up soon.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

May misses, rebound Kidd...who goes end to end! 59-55 Cats.

20 second time out by the Bobcats.


----------



## Vincanity15311

Come On Mother****ers!!!


----------



## Petey

Kidd hits both, May with a miss, Kidd takes the ball from up high from Ely, Kidd breaking... and 2.

Nets down 4.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

So without VInce where would the nets be right now


----------



## Jizzy

What did I tell you guys, we came back. Can I get some love? :angel:


----------



## justasking?

jizzy said:


> What did I tell you guys, we came back. Can I get some love? :angel:


Yes, you truly deserve it jizzy... I mean really. What a pleasant change. :clap: :angel:


----------



## XRay34

Bobcats havent won since nov 29


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> how does kidd miss those easy layups
> 
> used to beautomatic
> 
> kidd torn hip


 yeah, that hip seemed pretty bad.


----------



## Petey

Ely knocks it down.

Kidd to RJ.

RJ to Padgett for 3!!!

Nets down... 3.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311

thats the first time ive seen scott make a three in a couple weeks


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Padgett hits a three!

*End of the Third.*
Bobcats- 61
Nets- 58


----------



## Petey

Nets with a clean stop.

61-58, Cats.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

Vinsane said:


> So without VInce where would the nets be right now


leading


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> So without VInce where would the nets be right now


 kind of where they are right now?


----------



## Jizzy

See you guys just needed to relax. Once the bad karma left this forum the Nets came back. Any love?


----------



## Vinsane

mjm1 said:


> leading


So without vince would the nets still have kidd would they be considered a team that could make the playoffs


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jizzy said:


> See you guys just needed to relax. Once the bad karma left this forum the Nets came back. Any love?


 Whatever you're smoking tonight jizzy, make sure you share it.


----------



## justasking?

Vinsane said:


> So without vince would the nets still have kidd would they be considered a team that could make the playoffs


Vinsane, I know you love VC, but try to maybe cheer for the team as well? It might just create wonders? :biggrin: :angel:


----------



## Petey

Kidd to Krstic, Krstic is stripped.

Kidd has to get the passes higher.

Padgett called on the foul?

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Krstic soft gets stirpped again going up

foul pon other

4 pt swing from 1 to 5


----------



## Vincanity15311

Krstic Soft!


----------



## mjm1

its amazing how KRSTIC CANT FINISH THAT STUPID MOTHER ****ER


----------



## Jizzy

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Whatever you're smoking tonight jizzy, make sure you share it.




:laugh: It's just me Toddmachulloch.


----------



## Vinsane

play keep away from kristic


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Bogans hits 2 FT's, Bobcats up 63-58.


----------



## justasking?

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Whatever you're smoking tonight jizzy, make sure you share it.


ha ha... nice! :biggrin: If we win tonight.... jizzy is the man!!! :angel:


----------



## XRay34

jizzy blazing it up like cheech marin


----------



## Vinsane

lets see if the nets can do something without there most talented offensive player


----------



## Petey

Cats hit both, Vaughn with the miss, Bogans misses, Kidd with the board... and throws it up as he's fouled...

Ah, takes it in from the outside.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

nets will never hit a timely 3


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Nenad's playing like Cliffy tonight, horribly....


----------



## HB

Wouldnt it be a good time to bring Vince back in


----------



## Vincanity15311

Good Work Scotty


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd draws a foul from Bogans. They say before the shot. Kidd's 3 goes in and out, rebound Okafor. Okafor misses, rebound Padgett. Padgett misses a three, gets the rebound, gives it to nenad who lays it in. Time out Cats.

63-60 Cats. 9:43 left in the 4th.


----------



## Petey

Kidd misses the triple.

Jones shots, misses, board by Bogans, Cats miss, Vaughn drives, to Padgett, misses the 3, chases it down, tips to Krstic, Krstic hits.

Nets down 3.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311

haha the save bounced of nad's nads..lol


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> lets see if the nets can do something without there most talented offensive player


 they've been doing it the whole game...


----------



## justasking?

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Kidd draws a foul from Bogans. They say before the shot. Kidd's 3 goes in and out, rebound Okafor. Okafor misses, rebound Padgett. Padgett misses a three, gets the rebound, gives it to nenad who lays it in. Time out Cats.
> 
> 63-60 Cats. 9:43 left in the 4th.


I really like Padgett the most among all the new acquisitions. He really tries to give it his all whenever he is there. I thought the best pick up would have been McInnis or Jackson... well.. I think I was wrong somehow. :angel:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

justasking? said:


> I really like Padgett the most among all the new acquisitions. He really tries to give it his all whenever he is there. I thought the best pick up would have been McInnis or Jackson... well.. I think I was wrong somehow. :angel:


 Yeah, he's been good when he's gotten minutes.


----------



## XRay34

kmart has been missed

teams owning us inside the paint


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Okafor with the dunk. 65-60 Cats.

Padgett misses, rebound Knight. Rush lays it in. 67-60 Cats. Time out Nets.


----------



## Petey

Okafor with the slam.

Okafor with the double double.

Nets down 5.

RJ drives, to Padgett, misses.

Cats / Rush with an easy basket.

TO.

Nets down 7.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

another layup

we going nowhere until we get a shot blocker inside

way too easy, up to 7 again just like that


----------



## Vincanity15311

wow so we're bak to our no effort effort


----------



## mjm1

wtf is wrong with this team WTF


----------



## Jizzy

See guys, the Nets play better when they play together. A NBA franchise is like a family, if you will. They all need to work and watch out for each other. Just worry about what's happeneing with them and no one else. Just play defense and you're offense will be fine.


----------



## Vinsane

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> they've been doing it the whole game...


you guys act as if this team would be good without carter


----------



## Phenom Z28

Vincanity15311 said:


> wow so we're bak to our no effort effort


:laugh: precisely.


----------



## XRay34

If they lose this, heck even if they win this, this team not going to playoffs

teams just score from 2 feet away at will vs this team


----------



## mjm1

Vinsane said:


> you guys act as if this team would be good without carter


i think we would, personally.


----------



## Petey

Okafor with the block as RJ still hangs on the rim... get down and back!

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Carter to Collins in the post, misses, Krstic with the board, misses.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

if that was vince i dont think it would have been blocked


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ blocked by okafor. Cats turn it over. Vince misses...nenad can't put it back...rebound Okafor. Knight misses, rebound Vince. Vince hits. 67-62 Cats.


----------



## HB

big men who cant finish, what a blessing


----------



## Petey

Carter board, to Vaughn, to Collins to Carter... HITS!

Nets down 5.

Kidd is out btw.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vinsane said:


> if that was vince i dont think it would have been blocked


----------



## Noodfan

mjm1 said:


> i think we would, personally.


Depends on who replaces if trade happens. But I agree.


----------



## Phenom Z28

I think they need to lower the # of timeouts available in an NBA game. This is ridiculous. Someone scores, timout. Someone scores, timeout. Someone scores, etc...


----------



## Petey

Hbwoy said:


> big men who cant finish, what a blessing


 I know, and we've cornered the market on them!

-Petey


----------



## HB

Petey your freaking ancient man, just noticed you have over 36,000 posts


----------



## XRay34

Season over quicker than Paris Hilton's virginity


----------



## Jizzy

Cmon my dudes. Just chill. I would make you guys coffee if I could.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

jizzy said:


> Cmon my dudes. Just chill. I would make you guys coffee if I could.


 :laugh:


----------



## Petey

Hbwoy said:


> Petey your freaking ancient man, just noticed you have over 36,000 posts



Yeah, I've been a member from 3 months into BBB.net's history.

-Petey


----------



## HB

jizzy said:


> Cmon my dudes. Just chill. I would make you guys coffee if I could.


Alright seriously what happened to jizzy, jizzy doesnt use playboy in his posts so you must be an impostor


----------



## XRay34

nice...blackout


----------



## justasking?

jizzy said:


> Cmon my dudes. Just chill. I would make you guys coffee if I could.


 :clap: :yes: :laugh:


----------



## HB

Petey said:


> Yeah, I've been a member from 3 months into BBB.net's history.
> 
> -Petey


Amazing!


----------



## Vincanity15311

YES NEtwork is kidding right


----------



## Petey

Ah YES just went out...

Good sign?

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

WTF :curse:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Rush gets a lucky roll. 69-62 Bobcats.

And Vince's dunk gets blocked by okafor. Foul called on RJ, Technical on Vince.


----------



## funkylikemonkey

someone got a Tech...


----------



## Noodfan

OT: Wooow look at Billups's numbers. I am watching game right now. He looks incredible.


----------



## justasking?

jizzy said:


> Cmon my dudes. Just chill. I would make you guys coffee if I could.


I think people would prefer hard drinks right now. :biggrin: But really... what happened to the old jizzy??? But this jizzy... I like. :clap:


----------



## Petey

Well sound is back, as the Nets are called for a T.

Rush hits.

Nets down 7.

Ian going radio style.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Charlotte takes a 7 point lead


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

70-62 Bobcats.

Foul on Nenad, his 2nd.


----------



## Vinsane

Tech on Vince


----------



## Phenom Z28

Just audio...How does YES always find a way to **** up broadcasts? I've never experienced so many difficulties with FOX or anybody else.


----------



## Petey

Krstic called for a foul on Ely.

Hey that T was on Carter... foul was on RJ. Carter must had been pissed.

Rush traveled.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Carter outside, drives and is fouled.

Foul on Robinson, his 2nd.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Rush travels, turns it over.

Vince draws a foul...hits both. 70-64 Cats.


----------



## HB

Am really liking Vince's efficiency in this game


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Okafor misses, rebound Nets. Kidd hits a jumper. 70-66 Cats.


----------



## Petey

Carter hits both, Okafor misses, Carter board... double double?

Kidd with the jumper over Okafor.

Nets down 4.

Ian is good at this.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Actually if we lose ( which we won't) Thorn would be desperate as ever to make a trade. But don't panic yet.


----------



## Phenom Z28

"Brevrin Knight" :curse:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Knight with the steal on the break...and hits a jumper. 72-66 Cats.

Knight called for a foul.


----------



## Petey

Robinson loses the ball, strip by Krstic, Kidd turns the ball over, Knight hits.

Nets down 6.

Kidd is fouled.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

When did Brevin Knight become Kareem Rush? He's hitting every jumper tonight


----------



## HB

Reading this game thread with the ignore list on is such a relief


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

3 second called against the Nets. third of the game. :sigh:


----------



## HB

Nenad!!!!!!!!!! :curse:


----------



## XRay34

game


----------



## squaleca

last time i checked VC was the only one of the big 3 shooting over 50% during this game!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Ely hits and goes to the line...hits it. 75-66 Cats.


----------



## HB

squaleca said:


> last time i checked VC was the only one of the big 3 shooting over 50% during this game!!!


Am patiently waiting for the post game threads


----------



## Lord-SMX

i think we need this loosing streak


----------



## Jizzy

I'm not gonna go crazy guys. If the players realize this loss then I understand.


----------



## squaleca

funny thing VC is the player of the game right now for the nets yet to some people think were worse with him!!!!!!!!


----------



## justasking?

Hbwoy said:


> Am patiently waiting for the post game threads


I can't wait for the talks after this game... trade talks. :biggrin:


----------



## HB

The real problem with this nets team is they are not getting consistent production if any from the frontcourt period. Nenad is too inconsistent to be counted on night in night out. And the other guys...psssht! they are friggin jokes


----------



## MrCharisma

Carter15Nets said:


> game


I almost get the feeling that you get joy in just anticipating being able to say that one word in every game thread.

I can't see the game, but did Jeff McInnis and Marc Jackson sent on the bench the whole game? If so then they HAVE to be going somewhere, it would be strange if neither played...Plus Zoran with the random inactive list placing.


----------



## Vinsane

well we lose boy we don't like to use carter 6-11 11 shots only 11 man o man when vince doesnt shoot we lose


----------



## kdub

Krstic has now taken more shots than any Net.


----------



## XRay34

god this team is so boring this season

seems like no excitement, always fouling players, going on droughts

what happened to those ally oops, smuthering defense that leads to turnovers fast breaks


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Okafor fouled by nenad, his 4th. Hits the first, and misses the second. Cats up 76-66


----------



## HB

kdub said:


> Krstic has now taken more shots than any Net.


Look at the results it got them


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Krstic can't hit to save his life tonight...


----------



## XRay34

we suck man

krstic collins none of them can finish, no inside presence whatsoever and on other end they get owned

god if we had kmart woulda dunked all the chances krstic/collins got and blocked shots or played d on other end


----------



## Stefan Nellemoes

Lord-SMX said:


> i think we need this loosing streak


Nonsense. You never need a losing streak.

You need to make mistakes- if you don't, it's because you haven't pushed yourself to the limit - and a bit more. But there's a big difference in making mistakes and gain experience from them - and losing games in a row..


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> god this team is so boring this season
> 
> seems like no excitement, always fouling players, going on droughts
> 
> what happened to those ally oops, smuthering defense that leads to turnovers fast breaks


 That left with Kenyon and Kerry.


----------



## HB

December 15th just a few hours away, yay!


----------



## Vinsane

oh now he wants to take kristic out honestly does kristic think this is europe or something


----------



## justasking?

What a horrible game by Krstic. Terrible. Ugly.


----------



## Jizzy

Sigh


----------



## Phenom Z28

This is _baaaaad._


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ to the line...hits both. 78-69 Cats.


----------



## kdub

Carter15Nets said:


> we suck man
> 
> krstic collins none of them can finish, no inside presence whatsoever and on other end they get owned
> 
> god if we had kmart woulda dunked all the chances krstic/collins got and blocked shots or played d on other end


If we had Kmart he would be sitting on the bench, injured.


----------



## XRay34

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> That left with Kenyon and Kerry.



those days are over yep

sad, loved those days. 2 years ago, seems longer


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Knight hits, again. 80-69 Cats.

Someone on the Nets scored (I missed it). 80-71 Cats.


----------



## Vincanity15311

so yesterday wasnt rockbottom


----------



## justasking?

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> This is _baaaaad._


Yup. I'd like to know what Thorn would do now.


----------



## HB

Poor Frank


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince hits a three. 80-74 Cats.


----------



## Vinsane

kidd was owned tonight


----------



## XRay34

Lost to Bobcats 5-20 or whatever the heck they ar
Raptors 2-13 when we played them

Rockts 7-14

whos next?


----------



## XRay34

no D


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Bernard Robinson tips it in...82-74 Cats. Time Out Nets.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Carter15Nets said:


> Lost to Bobcats 5-20 or whatever the heck they ar
> Raptors 2-13 when we played them
> 
> Rockts 7-14
> 
> whos next?


Wunna know what's worse? This will be the Bobcats *6th* road victory in franchise history. :nonono:


----------



## Real

Hey guess what?

Brevin Knight burned us!

Great pickup Thorn.


----------



## HB

What is it with the CAA? Why do they always lose there?


----------



## JCB

Net2 said:


> Hey guess what?
> 
> Brevin Knight burned us!
> 
> Great pickup Thorn.


----------



## Phenom Z28

20 points
10 rebounds
2/2 3's
4/4 fts
50+% shooting

Yea, trade that Carter guy! He's making the team worse!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ draws a foul...hits both. 82-76 cats.


----------



## Real

Hbwoy said:


> What is it with the CAA? Why do they always lose there?


It's not the arena it's the team. We lost on the road last night.


----------



## HB

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> 20 points
> 10 rebounds
> 2/2 3's
> 4/4 fts
> 50+% shooting
> 
> Yea, trade that Carter guy! He's making the team worse!


He was slacking he could have had more rebounds and more assists and more points too


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Knight misses...but is fouled. Hits both. 84-76 Cats


----------



## HB

I wonder if Adelman will be fired this season


----------



## Vinsane

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> 20 points
> 10 rebounds
> 2/2 3's
> 4/4 fts
> 50+% shooting
> 
> Yea, trade that Carter guy! He's making the team worse!


and he only shot 13 times which should have been 23


----------



## kdub

Carter15Nets said:


> brevin knight jizz on kidds face


Unfortunately... yes.


----------



## Vinsane

when jefferson leads team in scoring we don't do so good


----------



## Real

Brevin Knight named player of the game. 

I can't believe we didn't even consider this guy, I can't believe. Now he's torched us, and an expansion team is going to beat us on our home court. Gee, Thanks Rod. Jeff McInnis, best backup PG on the market.

If Frank isn't back living at his mother's house in Teaneck tomorrow by 10 o'clock, I'm going to be majorly pissed.


----------



## Real

Nets are now 4-6 at the home court.

BRING IT

EDIT: Sorry for the ranting, but this really, really sucks. My apologies, but whenever Brevin Knight suits up I get angry.


----------



## HB

Net2 said:


> Brevin Knight named player of the game.
> 
> I can't believe we didn't even consider this guy, I can't believe. Now he's torched us, and an expansion team is going to beat us on our home court. Gee, Thanks Rod. Jeff McInnis, best backup PG on the market.
> 
> If Frank isn't back living at his mother's house in Teaneck tomorrow by 10 o'clock, I'm going to be majorly pissed.


Knight didnt want to leave the bobcats though. He would have been an excellent pickup. 3.5mill wasted on a guy on the inactive list right now


----------



## kdub

Damn. Brevin Knight was perfect tonight.


----------



## XRay34

gotta win next 3 to go 12-12


----------



## HB

SO who was supposed to be guarding Brevin tonight


----------



## pinoyboy231

y do da nets have to break my heart all da dam time!


----------



## Vincanity15311

WHY Make it look worse than it is wit the fouls


----------



## Jizzy

No homecooking.


----------



## Petey

Carter misses the 3, and we foul?

What if Frank doing?

Pull the team and stop the embarrasement!

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311

Stop Fouling!!


----------



## HB

This freaking coach


----------



## Real

Hbwoy said:


> *Knight didnt want to leave the bobcats though. *He would have been an excellent pickup. 3.5mill wasted on a guy on the inactive list right now


You think at the time he was happy there? They drafted a PG to take over his spot. He's from New Jersey, don't you think he would have liked to come back home?


----------



## Petey

RJ to Kidd, Carter with the put back off the air ball.

-Petey


----------



## squaleca

does this team make the playoffs if RJ doesnt get hurt last year??? answer is probably no way!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JCB

this officially sucks


----------



## Vincanity15311

Did the nets get the memo... basketball is a 4 quarter game


----------



## pinoyboy231

we need CONSISTENCY


----------



## XRay34

anyones stomach in f'n knots like mine? i dunno it feels so disgusting i feel like beating the 1st person i see, either its a 2 year old kid or 80 year old women, i think ima lay off nba for a while, this is f'n disgusting losing to 2-13, 5-20, 7-14 whatever the heck other teams playing flawless vs us and we stinking with 3 all-star caliber players


----------



## Vinsane

jizzy what do you got to say now


----------



## Petey

Bobcats with their 1st ever win verus the Nets.

6th Road win in their history.

Nets lose 91-83.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311

OK OK.. before the fire frank **** come bak.. i must say.. this team has no heart.. no desire... and shows minimal effort... and those are things u cant coach...


----------



## pinoyboy231

this is so embarrasing... I THOUHGT THIS WAS GONNA BE A FRKIN EASY GAME COME ON GUYS CAN YOU TRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrCharisma

Carter15Nets said:


> anyones stomach in f'n knots like mine? i dunno it feels so disgusting i feel like beating the 1st person i see, either its a 2 year old kid or 80 year old women, i think ima lay off nba for a while, this is f'n disgusting losing to 2-13, 5-20, 7-14 whatever the heck other teams playing flawless vs us and we stinking with 3 all-star caliber players


For some reason I hope Chris Childs is the first person you see...


----------



## XRay34

Bobcats 6th road win in FRANCHISE HISTORY


----------



## Jizzy

I'm just gonna laugh it iff.


----------



## ghoti

That didn't go well.


----------



## Vinsane

I am going to tell why we lost because we relied on kidd and kristic. 
Kidd can't shoot to save his life
Kristic is to soft he can't pllay against the big people in the league and for some reason he loves to shoot he must think this is europe or something
Neither can shoot if we would of continued going to vince we wouldnt have loss


----------



## dshiznit5044

OMG OMG 
everyone at my freakin school knows im a net fan
and now getting bashed by everybody is becoming a daily routine for me :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 

i am now almost 100% that was the last straw and some changes will occur with the nets


----------



## Vincanity15311

ya so the cavs victory means nuttin to me.. since they suck now too


----------



## ThreeOfAKind

The real question is, what happens first? 

Frank gets fired
One of the "Big 3" is traded
Thorn gets us somebody even worse than Collins, Krstic and Jackson (Ely) to play power forward


----------



## MrCharisma

Did either Marc Jackson or Jeff McInnis play at all tonight? If not, that practically guarantees something is going on....between them not playing at all of a sudden and Plannic getting the surprisingly inactive list treatment something has to be up. I didn't see the game so did Marc or Jeff play at all?


----------



## Petey

MrCharisma said:


> Did either Marc Jackson or Jeff McInnis play at all tonight? If not, that practically guarantees something is going on....between them not playing at all of a sudden and Plannic getting the surprisingly inactive list treatment something has to be up. I didn't see the game so did Marc or Jeff play at all?


 No they didn't.

-Petey


----------



## ghoti

kdub said:


> Damn. Brevin Knight was perfect tonight.


So was Brevern Knight.


----------



## kirk_2003

wow... this loss must be the lowest of all lows... even lower then the Raptors... i mean look at the Charlotte Bobcats, like the TV analyst said it... 7games losing streak, 1-11 away, and Gerald Wallace wasn't even playing... They sure teased me at the beginning of the game... I'm not a die hard NETS fan and i feel the pain for this loss, those die-hard fans are indeed... dying...


----------



## mjm1

sigh, when i turned off the game at the half to go study, we were up by 6 . I dont blame frank entirely, but things need to be shaken up in the franchise. Sadly, a new coach usually inspires a team. Outside of trading one of the big three, it seems like we have to let him go before we fall to far back in the division.


----------



## mjm1

Game Recap 


> The New Jersey Nets are going so bad right now they made Charlotte look good.


stings a bit :none:


----------

